# transitioning to BARF diarrhea today - help



## ahowe1 (Jun 4, 2011)

OK. I am transitioning my dog from kibble to barf. 
yesterday he had kibble in the morning with a beef neck bone afterward
he did throw up some bile which he promptly ate and I took the bone away at that point.
dinner around 6 was 8oz ground beef meat and organ from a meat processor/ butcher that he had labeled "pet food" quality. I put some pureed lettuce, carrot and celery in it as filler. maybe an ounce total was in the mix

my dog was barking at 3 am to go out. It looked like he was straining but I couldn't see what he was doing/did
smae thing at five but i noticed he was going....it was just small amounts of very liquid poo
he just went out at 745 am and same thing...I haven't noticed any blood

question is....what do i give him for breakfast? kibble with nothing in it? a beef knuckle bone? pepto bismol? I need to leave for work in a couple hours so I would like to see him regulated. I don't want him to be uncomfortable either.

thoughts


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Just wanted to say that I hope that your boy will be ok, I don't feed BARF so I can be of no help.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a question regarding how much research you have done on feeding raw and what your whole plan is to feed him? Not sure why you are feeding lettuce, carrot or celery. I have never heard of feeding those particular veggies. I have fed my dog carrot with loose stool results. It was just what had fallen on the floor and she ate it. 
I am not comfortable with measuring the amounts and prefer to have someone else do it for me, so I purchase premade raw from someone that knows what they are doing. Oma's Pride is the product. There are others out there if you are not sure what you are doing. Look at the ingredients in these products, and the percentages. At this point, a fast may be in order to get the digestive system back on track and stick with the kibble until you are ready to switch over on a weekend or when you will be home!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

This link might help you:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...s-anyone-feed-complete-packaged-raw-diet.html


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Please do a bit more research. You are feeding too many new things all at once. Way too much meat/organs and not enough bone. 

When I transitioned my dogs over to raw I switched them cold turkey. Kibble one day and the next they were eating chicken leg quarters. 

Check out: Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch


----------



## ahowe1 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Thank you*

I have downloaded and read the bravo transition guide. We are on day 7 and he was doing so well... I think I will do premade until I get him fully transitioned. I had allergy testing done by glacier peak holistics. My dog is allergic to chicken turkey sweet potato both kinds of rice soy corn alfalfa. I went through the list of veggies he wasn't allergic to try to stretch what I got from the butcher. He needs 2lbs of food a day so all meat will get pricey. It seems like people do their own all the time at a savings. I just really want my dog to be well and have been beating myself up over this all day. I do have access to game meats such as pheasant duck deer and moose and was hoping to be able to make this cost effective. Clearly it's not as easy as it seems. 

Thank you for your responses. I ended up giving him a tbsp of pumpkin and then his kibble 2 hrs later. 

I will pick up some bravo today for tonight or fast him. 

Thanks again this is a valuable resource.


----------



## ahowe1 (Jun 4, 2011)

*diarrhea still....*

It's clear that I did too much too soon. jaxson is still having issues.... My husband had let him out once during the day and then left and when I came home from work about 8, there was a splatter of watery poo with bits of celery and carrot in it. When Jaxson goes, it's in very small amounts, it's olive green and watery. His last full meal was about 18 hours ago and that was one cup of kibble only. about 5 hours ago I gave him ice cubes and about 8 pieces of kibble that's it. How long should I fast him and what should I give him next. What's my next move here?


----------



## ahowe1 (Jun 4, 2011)

*update*

last night he woke me up to go out at 1245 3, and 4. We just went out at 6 but he only urinated and ate a couple sprigs of grass..... I'm waiting to see what the next bm is so I can figure out breakfast.


----------

